# Anyone Heard Of Eastwind Transport?



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Can I just ask something completely different? Do you already have the cash you got for selling Tim? I mean, cash, like actual dollar bills sitting on your desk? I ask because this girl at my boarding barn almost got scammed by someone wanting to buy her yearling. He was going to send a check and then send a transport company to pick up the horse, but apparently he was planning on sending her a bad check, or cancelling the check after she had cashed it. I don't know how the barn owner figured that out, but the sale was cancelled. It was the same deal -- I will pay a high price for your animal that I haven't even seen in person, just from the sale ad, write you a check, and then send someone to pick him up.

When we bought our horses the seller made us do a wire transfer into her bank account, which was a pain in the butt, but it was to protect herself against this kind of thing, I now realize. Because a wire transfer apparently can't get walked back.

ETA: PS Tim is very cute.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Good advice from ACinATX...

If you want to know a review of the company, do a internet search for horse transport and realize that all companies have good & bad reviews...the secret is to have more positive comment that negative.
Hopefully, it is a registered business and affiliate of BBB ratings..

That said...once you sell the animal, the shipping company the buyer contracts with is no longer under your control.
I know you only want the best for the animal...
Its tough to not be involved, I get involved, the wanting.
If you have cash in hand for the animal, transport is _not _your deal, _not_ your expense and _do not_ get in the middle nor put forth one cent of your money for shipping costs.
Private treaty means just that...private between new owner and transport company, *not you!
Do not get involved.*
_That is my advice from selling several animals and they shipped out on everything from private trailer to commercial international hauler..._
🐴....


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

@ACinATX she sent me a deposit of$500 via E-transfer, and will pay the rest when she picks him up. 
That is really good to know, I will make sure I get the rest of the cash before he leaves our place!
@horselovinguy good to know. I want sure if I was going to be expected to pay the transporter or something when she got here. I will keep that in mind.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Make sure you get that check deposited and not spend one penny till it clears, fully clears your bank.
If it was a deposit, then only cash in hand if the arrangement was to hold the check till she picks up the animal..
Cash only, no checks, no money orders...only cash and if large bills spend a few dollars buying that special marking pen to make sure the money is not funny.
Sad to have to be this way, but shady characters and thief's prey on all when they can...
🐴...


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

I thought I should update this...

It all went amazing! I told her that Tim had never been tied before, and it wasn't a problem, she just arranged a loose stall for him. She phoned me the day before to arrange a time she could be there, and to see if I had any questions. The next morning we met her at a has station and she was great! Tim has literally only been trailered twice in his whole life but she was super patient as I hauled him into the trailer and let him take some time and move by himself.
Overall, I was really happy with them. The lady that bought him said that Eastwind had kept her updated the whole time and even sent a pic when he was loaded and they were leaving. Super happy with them. Would work with them again, and recommend them!!


----------

